# Weather



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

When is this crappy weather gonna break??As of a few minutesago when I checked, next week is looking windy and choppy too - sheesh - willwe ever get to take the new boat out? :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, looks like the wind may be around for a few more days. We have subtropical or possibly even tropical wx coming accross the gulf hopefully west of us later this week


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

I going to stop when the bill fish are gone. Doesn't look good for this weekend.:hoppingmad


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya weather has been crap for the last few weekends....be nice to have a day off during the week...............


----------

